# PEW Love (Share pics and stories here!)



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Only one of my six gals is a PEW, but recently we've been growing very close and bonding a lot more. I can never get over how quirky and beautiful she is, and I know there are a lot of y'all who have PEWs you're crazy about so I figured we could share with each other, eh?

Yuki actually belongs to my roommate who is abroad for the semester. I live in a three bedroom house--my fiance and I have the master, a female roommate has another room and a male roommate had the third. The female roommate had rats first and currently has five boys. About ten months ago my fiance and I stumbled across two girls we couldn't pass up, and two days later my male roommate got jealous of all the rats and found his own to adopt from the adoption center at a local PetCo. She has since lived with our girls, but he used to take her out daily to play with her and keep her with him while he was working on school work, etc. I've been taking her out with my mischeif but since I've never thought of her as really mine I hadn't been doing a lot of one on one. It became clear about a week ago that she was starved for that one on one attention, so I've been working with her a lot. She's extremely affectionate, very playful, and really quite a dork. She's so active that it's hard to get pics of here, but here are a few of sweet Yuki:


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not fond of the look, but I have two girls.

Lilith, who is pretty screwy. And continues to have 'relapses' where she has periods of severe aggression to humans, but she's my little brat and I love her anyway. She was an owner turn-in at petco because she bit, and she was about to be put with the feeders when I got there.. So of course I scooped her up.









And her daughter. Eve. Eve is a little sweetheart, the only problem is I get her mixed up with her mom sometimes and get bitten! lol


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I have seemed to bond more with Nibs as of late, When I bring her out she will just hang out on my neck for a while then go play =]


























don't mind my crazy hair, in November I shaved my head for an event for Cancer Research I shaved off 8+ inches off so now it is growing back haha [I am a lady you just can't really tell in this pictures haha]










some of my favorite pictures of her =]


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's my PEW, Spooky, he's a Dumbo.

He is SUCH a lazy boy!! He is getting quite chubby and loves nothing more than to eat, ALL day!!

He will cuddle and snuggle and fall right asleep on you, although he did grab hold of the cats ear and not let go... Poor kitty..

Don't tell the others, but Spooky, he's my special squishy boy. :3





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I swear you guys did this just to team up on me. I Love pews/Albinos, but I don't have any  I've seen more blue hoodeds and Siameses then I have Albinos here.

Oh and they are All super adorable. ;D I personally like the ones with the bright pink eyes compared to the bright red eyes. makes it look like they have gems for eyes.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I love PEWs too but I never see them up here! So jealous of you guys!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yay! Some PEW recognition! Lol!! I always feel like people don't care about my Junebug as much since she's a PEW lol! Now I can show her off! 

Juniper is my newest ratty (ok, aside from the baby that was born a week ago) and she is a PEW. She's the sweetest thing. I adopted her just last month but love her to pieces already! She has the most gorgeous light pink eyes. They look like little beads of strawberry lemonade haha. 

Here she is!! 











Demanding belly rubs:











This one is a bit dark but oh well:












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

All I want out out life is a PEW. *dramatic sobbing*

This thread is great! What a bunch of little cuties.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

wish i had a pic of my ancient girl mama, she is around four now. i love every bit of her arthritis riddled body. seems about time our little white buddies got some love.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

All of yours are beauties!! Thats all we have here in my area at the pet shops, however they always look dirty and dingy and not bright white like the ones on this thread. It very off putting.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

phatdaddy said:


> wish i had a pic of my ancient girl mama, she is around four now. i love every bit of her arthritis riddled body. seems about time our little white buddies got some love.


I agree, they need love too!! And holy cow, that's an old rattie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Flora said:


> All of yours are beauties!! Thats all we have here in my area at the pet shops, however they always look dirty and dingy and not bright white like the ones on this thread. It very off putting.


I bathe Spooky when he gets dirty looking, and scrub his tail at least twice a week, lol.

He's got beautiful fur, I'm sure all those pet store ratties need is a good bath and a clean cage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

My pew turned into a hemi :-( sniff sniff.
View attachment 18089

Hand raised from two weeks. I love pew rats sigh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never given Nibs a bath, except once when I first got her to help with introductions.







<~~ one of my favorite pictures of Nibs and Lydia [the cat]


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flora said:


> All of yours are beauties!! Thats all we have here in my area at the pet shops, however they always look dirty and dingy and not bright white like the ones on this thread. It very off putting.


Yeah, it sounds like your pet stores just keep very poor care of their rats. Yuki's been bathed, but not because her coat was dirty. She just like baths. She's never been anything but a bright, snow quite.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

HelloClarice said:


> I've never given Nibs a bath, except once when I first got her to help with introductions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bathe him so much if Spindle didn't always decide to pee on him... Poor boy, lol.

But yes, usually a clean cage is all that is needed!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

mistymornings18 said:


> My pew turned into a hemi :-( sniff sniff.
> View attachment 18089
> 
> Hand raised from two weeks. I love pew rats sigh.
> ...


I've ALWAYS wanted a Hemi, but there's none here... None.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I friggin ADORE PEWs!!! I'm bummed coz they used to be everywhere here, but now it seems like they are all Himis, haven't seen a PEW in forever...wish I had got one when I had the chance! Next time I see one & it happens to be male I'm snapping him up & hopefully will be posting cute pics with you guys


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ruka said:


> I've ALWAYS wanted a Hemi, but there's none here... None..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Seems there getting to be more and more common. Of the babies I'm raising. Looks like three will be pew though so yay lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

